# Wheel offset



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...suspension/11167-wheel-offset-calculator.html


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

bostonboy said:


> http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/12-g...suspension/11167-wheel-offset-calculator.html


Will that work for a diesel? The wheels are totally different.


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

IDK ^^^ LOL I have always looked into tire rack for most my question. I thought it calculates it all  sorry


----------



## GMMillwright (Mar 5, 2011)

check this website out:

Online Wheel and Tyre Fitment Calculator. Offset, Tyre Stretch and Speedo Error | Will They Fit

Stock diesel wheels are 17x7 with +40 backspace. 5x115 bolt pattern.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

The stock wheel is 17x7 with +44 mm offset. Look on the back of the wheel. If you widen the wheel to 7.5 inches, you will probably not widen the width of the tire much because you are sticking with your stock tires. Go with the +45 mm offset wheels.


----------

